# Some pics of my tanks



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are some pics of a few of my tanks: good/bad opinions are welcome

75g community planted tank - low light/no CO2









30g community planted tank - DIY CO2









35g planted Discus tank - DIY CO2 (damn discus wouldn't come out)









100g Front tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very very nice tanks!! My faves would be the second and third


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice tanks jrs, I'd have to say the 35gal is my favorite


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

agreed, those are great tanks. Looks like you have pretty good growth in the non-co2 tank. well done. 

The driftwood in #3 is really nice!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Tyler the 35g discus one has Kumars discus in it but they hid as soon as I setup the tripod. Couldn't even coax them out with bloodworms.

I wanted to prove to myself that it could be done without CO2. But boy do they grow sloooow!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

this is very impressively set up


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The drift in that one is really nice!...I love that splash of red in the corner there..

What type of plant is that one?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Ludwigia repens ''Rubin''









Family Onagraceae 
Continent North America 
Region Central America 
Country of origin 
Height 20-50 cm 
Width 5-15+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 15-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5-8 
Growth fast 
Demands very easy

Variety of Ludwigia repens with striking dark red leaves and stalk. It makes a fine colour contrast to the green shades in the aquarium. Plant in large groups to enhance the decorative effect, and prune regularly to encourage bushy growth. The plant makes few demands, but if light is insufficient the lower leaves tend to fall off. In strong light the colour becomes more intense. Its scientific name is at present uncertain. See also Ludwigia repens.


----------

